# 1 Samuel 25 and the source of Abigail's wisdom



## Eoghan (Oct 4, 2013)

I am curious where these OT saints got their wisdom from. Abigail warns David not to take matters into his own hands but to leave room for the wrath of God. Did she have any examples of people taking things into their own hands well actually - yes. In Genesis 16 we read of Sarah persuading Abraham to take Haggar as his concubine - to provide an heir. This had disastrous consequences for Israel which continue to this day.

Q1. Was this an example of surrogacy and how should Christians view surrogacy?

Q2. Are there other examples that Abigail might have pondered?


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 4, 2013)

The verses below come to mind, but he only verses that are illustrative are Genesis 4:24 and First Samuel 15:13-15. However, I am more inclined to think that Abigail might have more readily considered what God said in verses like those of Leviticus and Deuteronomy because they more explicitly give directions against David's plans for Nabal. Really, though, who knows what Abigail was thinking?

Genesis 4:24
If Cain shall be avenged sevenfold,
Then Lamech seventy-sevenfold.

Leviticus 19:18
You shall not take vengeance, nor bear any grudge against the children of your people, but you shall love your neighbor as yourself: I am the Lord.

Deuteronomy 32:35
Vengeance is Mine, and recompense;
Their foot shall slip in due time;
For the day of their calamity is at hand,
And the things to come hasten upon them.

1 Samuel 15:13-15
Then Samuel went to Saul, and Saul said to him, “Blessed are you of the Lord! I have performed the commandment of the Lord.”
But Samuel said, “What then is this bleating of the sheep in my ears, and the lowing of the oxen which I hear?”
And Saul said, “They have brought them from the Amalekites; for the people spared the best of the sheep and the oxen, to sacrifice to the Lord your God; and the rest we have utterly destroyed.”


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 4, 2013)

As far as surrogacy goes, I don't know anywhere in the Bible where it frowns upon the manner in which Jacob/Israel grew his family; the manner simply being that his wife Rachel had children on Bilhah's knees (Gen. 30:3). In this example I am giving no consideration to the drama of his family relationships in regards to your other question.

By the way, this is another example of someone taking things into their own hands.


----------

